

The Next Steve Jobs will be in Energy, not Computers - troyastorino
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27121/?ref=rss

======
troyastorino
While I think her comparison of the hobbyist nature of early computing to the
current state of energy technologies ignores the massive amounts of research
and money poured into energy, her assertion that personal computing is
"solved" is interesting, to say the least. My inclination is to think that
this is a short sighted and foolish perspective, given the youth of the
computing industry, the plethora of nascent technologies, and the fact that
personal computing has never remained settled for an extended period of time.
That being said, there are decent points in there about the emerging dominance
of intuitive design, embodied in the success of products that value simplicity
over versatility.

What do you think?

~~~
gwintrob
There seems to be a big distinction between the technology behind the personal
computing revolution and current energy technology that could fuel a green
revolution. The basic framework of a silicon processor and magnetic harddrive
was rapidly scalable--very different from the current state of solar panels
and batteries.

------
amac
Shai Agassi.

